# American Hapkido federation ?



## tshadowchaser (Oct 19, 2009)

This may have been asked before if so please forgive me.
I am looking for information of The American Hapkido Federation. Any information thoughts etc happily accepted.
I am not on a witch hunt but rather know someone involved with the organization and am looking for the thoughts of those not involved


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Oct 19, 2009)

Is it this American Hapkido Federation?

http://www.ushapkido.com/

Daniel


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 19, 2009)

It may well be.  I am not sure but thak you for that link


----------



## goingd (Oct 19, 2009)

It looks like they are associated with the World Hapkido Federation. They are pretty well known and generally have a good reputation. The only thing that throws me back about them is that they offer distance training and testing before 1st Dan.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Oct 19, 2009)

goingd said:


> It looks like they are associated with the World Hapkido Federation. They are pretty well known and generally have a good reputation. The only thing that throws me back about them is that they offer distance training and testing before 1st Dan.


I saw that too.  Though, considering that the Gracies do now too, I am not sure how much of a red flag it is these days.

Daniel


----------



## goingd (Oct 20, 2009)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> I saw that too.  Though, considering that the Gracies do now too, I am not sure how much of a red flag it is these days.
> 
> Daniel



I didn't know the Gracies did that now... I think I'm a little sad...


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Oct 20, 2009)

Indeed, it is true.

http://www.gracieacademy.com/online_learning.asp

Daniel


----------



## Catalyst (Oct 21, 2009)

goingd said:


> It looks like they are associated with the World Hapkido Federation.


 
I think you meant to say the World Hapkido Association, rather than the WHF.


----------



## goingd (Oct 21, 2009)

Catalyst said:


> I think you meant to say the World Hapkido Association, rather than the WHF.



You are correct. Thank you for noting that.


----------

